# geniego windows 10 compatiblity



## dskiller (Aug 9, 2011)

didnt see any talk about it.

and windows 10 releases next week.

Has anyone tested Geniego on windows 10?

I have some issues with it.

with the app on windows 10, it doesnt show images for the recorded shows. it blank.

and playing recordings are streaming slow resulting in bad picture quality and with audio sounding like it being played over dialup.

I dont have these issues in windows 8.1

my built system spec.

dual boot windows 10 and 8.1

nvidia 780 sli
intel 3700k
mem 32gb
nic is Atheros GbE LAN chip 
all drivers up to date.

network setup

geniego and hd dvr HR24-200 and my pc is connected to a levelone gigabyte network switch so everything is on the same network.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's a safe bet that it will take several weeks before their apps are updated for Win10.


----------



## dskiller (Aug 9, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> It's a safe bet that it will take several weeks before their apps are updated for Win10.


I was thinking the same thing.

but now I have a new problem with it in windows 10

I decided to do a factory reset with the app and after the app restarted, I cant get the app to login.

437755305710 [3684] ERROR ServiceManager.CServiceManager: @1346 of CServiceManager::SignInUser Socket TimeoutException: Timeout while connecting the socket (99.193.228.52:443) - Error Code: 65535
1437755336216 [3684] ERROR ServiceManager.CServiceManager: @1346 of CServiceManager::SignInUser Socket TimeoutException: Timeout while connecting the socket (99.193.228.52:443) - Error Code: 65535
1437755366834 [3684] ERROR ServiceManager.CServiceManager: @1346 of CServiceManager::SignInUser Socket TimeoutException: Timeout while connecting the socket (99.193.228.52:443) - Error Code: 65535
1437755366834 [3684] ERROR dtv_common.CLoggerHelper:

I think its a windows 10 issue.

because it logs in fine with another pc and tablet.

edit:

it started working correctly after I went to bed and later woke up and retried logging in


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

dskiller said:


> didnt see any talk about it.
> 
> and windows 10 releases next week.
> 
> ...


I know this isn't going to help but the GG app on an ASUS laptop with Win 10 works fine. . . never faster!

You might try going back a version or two on the NVIDIA driver. I had that problem with Win 8.1


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Port 443 is https, so I can't imagine that it is firewalled but you might want to confirm one way or the other.

99.193.228.52 is DIRECTV and a DIRECTV app phoning home is pretty much expected.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dskiller said:


> it started working correctly after I went to bed and later woke up and retried logging in


DIRECTV's authentication server was probably down when you first tried it.


----------



## Chazon (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone Seen/solved the show image problem? It downloaded the graphics for the shows when it installed, but any new shows since have not downloaded any graphics.


----------

